# Hello All



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

Had some time to look around on the computer, found this site. Sure enjoyed looking at the pictures that have been posted. I am not all that computer saavy, so i had my son help me with some things. I am from central Ca. and have been working in hay since 12. cant imagine doing any thing different. I like the challenges and the people i work for. some of my customers i have worked for since i was fifteen. Things have sure changed though over the years, just sorta try and roll with it, just like the wheather. Any how , Hi, yall,,, happy hayin.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Where in CA you making hay? I was travel to Laguna CA a couple of times a year for work. See alot of horse folks around there. SUre is dry around that part of CA. Imagine if you grow close to there you must irrigate. Hope to seeyou around. Take care.


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you Downtown , central Ca., typicallly not usually dry in my area. The delta is just to the west, and we usually get an onshore breeze, or delta breeze to blow in some moisture in the mornings. The coastal mountains are to the west of me, and usually stop the fog from rolling in off the pacific ocean in the summer. Right now i just caught my first break since march , sorta in between our 3rd and fourth cutting of alfalfa and finishing up straw. gonna be able to work in the shop this week and catch up on lots of stuff. Just came in from pulling out the feeder gearbox on a 515. its shot. the back plate too.. and the two mounting holes by the fuel tank were as big as a fifty cent piece. supposed to be half inch. Starting fourth cutting this week, some have already started. i tried to put some pictures up that have been on my cell phone, in an album , any how,, take care and thanks for the intro.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi haymaker,

Great to see people from all over the country that enjoy making hay and sharing their knowledge about it.


----------

